# Crazy To Think This sh*t Still Goes On..damn Savages



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.liveleak.com/e/dae_1236854361

fuckin horrible


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Shows how smart these people are. Anyway why would you burn someone alive? The smell alone is enough reason


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

why post this? everybody knows africa is fucked up beyond compare...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cause its some crazy sh*t


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey that guy has my old t-shirt!!!

Seriously though... that is a little much to watch. I'm in class now so I don't have sound, but does anyone know what they did?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

suspected of being witches


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, some places are so far behind. Tragic.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

that has to be one of the wildest videos ive ever seen, how did these dumbfucks get a hold of a video camera. i keep having to save racist comments in so nobody gets the wrong impression of me


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

That was horrible, I couldn't watch the whole thing.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

why the fukk would u just sit in a fire n not even try to move????


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

did you watch the whole vid some people tried but got pushed back and got smashed in with sticks... the old lady was the part where i was just damn son


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

the one dude just sat there....its gonna take more than some sticks n kicks to get me in a fire, u gonna hav to knock me out to get me in there


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WTF! How can this still happen in the world.

I cant believe I just sat through that, and those being burned were not even screaming


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That sh*t is horrible I just don't understand how anyone could do that sh*t to another person.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> the one dude just sat there....its gonna take more than some sticks n kicks to get me in a fire, u gonna hav to knock me out to get me in there


his head was smoldering if i think your talking about the guy i think your talking about.. he was probably in shock at that point


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe it was a gang initiation?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

We "America" sends foreign aid to these type of people id let them all die of aids


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow. All I know is I would put up a vicious fight before I let them take me to the fire pits. You either take me dead or unconscious.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm still in awwwwww about this.

I would like to put those that are beating and burning the others in the pit


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

They are not the only culture that does that, although, the manner in which they are doing it seems quite harsh.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats one place where you would REALLY NOT want to be caught reading some harry potta.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the last place you would want to take an iphone.. that sh*t would be some devil magic in their eyes


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Trigga said:


> the last place you would want to take an iphone.. that sh*t would be some devil magic in their eyes


Or they will all bow to you and call you GOD!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> We "America" sends foreign aid to these type of people id let them all die of aids


This isn't an Africa thing..."they", as you like to say, are humans too, and humans have done sh*t like this for centuries. "You" Americans had quite a nice spell of burning people alive yourselves.

**edited by GG...please keep the bashing off the site.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ dude stfu
seriously david blaine should go film over there and f*ck with them lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

10pointers said:


> We "America" sends foreign aid to these type of people id let them all die of aids


This isn't an Africa thing..."they", as you like to say, are humans too, and humans have done sh*t like this for centuries. "You" Americans had quite a nice spell of burning people alive yourselves.

[/quote]Slow down there chochi! Do you expect people to watch this sh*t and not react?

Others have done this type of a sh*t along time ago aswell, you are right about that.
But some have evolved and no longer do it, but "they" have not


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

10pointers said:


> We "America" sends foreign aid to these type of people id let them all die of aids


This isn't an Africa thing..."they", as you like to say, are humans too, and humans have done sh*t like this for centuries. "You" Americans had quite a nice spell of burning people alive yourselves.

[/quote]

i agree with you on the americans had their 400 year span of being able to do whatever the f*ck they want but times have changed and quite honestly...most of africa hasnt changed with them


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Apparently they've evolved enough to use video cameras, but not enough to stop burning people. Hey lahey, is burning people alive humaine?


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> i agree with you on the americans had their 400 year span of being able to do whatever the f*ck they want but times have changed and quite honestly...most of africa hasnt changed with them


But we've only been Americans for 235 years







So who do you blame for the other 165.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the british dutch and french u descended from


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

You are right guys - instead of burning people alive, you transient beings, so evolved as you are, don't do that. White people are more evolved! right?

oh wait, what about WW1, WW2, the Holocaust, Iraq, Afghanistan...

Sorry, but you are right, everyone in Africa is indeed a less evolved version of you.

You guys are so great! Why dont you pat yourselves on the back and make some more egotistical and racist comments! That kinda sh*t flies on this board these days!

For the record, I've actually been to Africa and I can tell you that burning at the stake is common everywhere, just like rape and playing basketball and living in straw huts. Would you like me to massage any more of your racial dreams?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Why don't you go delete your account again...f*cking troll


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol dude you must be dumb deaf and blind if you think africa's living standards and overall quality of life are anywhere close to the rest of the world.

its true that colonists really raped the land of most of its resources but doesnt change the facts

same thing with the natives.. their out in their reserves huffing gas and paint thinner because they got nothing else left.. another victim of the 400 years when the white man did whatever they wanted..

this thread has gone way off topic


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Lahey just pm'd me to stop 'following' him in every thread he posts in and that he was blocking me...






























Edited by GG....keep that off the site.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is that actually lahey? i thought it was a black dude

oh dannyboy oh dannyboy


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, he deleted his Lahey account cuz he was fed up of the site I guess...only to come back a week or two later under another account.

He's not black Trigg, just thinks he knows everything about every subject.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wlecount said:


> the british dutch and french u descended from


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Trigga said:


> is that actually lahey? i thought it was a black dude
> 
> oh dannyboy oh dannyboy


who is this character you speak of 









Anyways, good point Trigga


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That is quite enough guys. Is the art of expressing an opinion without degrading other members or cultures totally gone? Warnings issued....and if you can not have a discussion without it degrading into name calling and racial slurs then this thread will be closed.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I love when i hit peoples tender spots


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> I love when i hit peoples tender spots


you hit a bullseye on that one lol
the irony is that you have avatar as your...avatar


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This sh*t is just wrong, it should not be happening anywhere or to anyone no matter what race or gender, I could not do this to an animal let alone to another human being.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

man i missed being on here arguing with people.. its funto intellectually own someone as opposed to other forms of real life ownage

except when its over some foolishness.. but this, i like


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

10pointers said:


> This isn't an Africa thing..."they", as you like to say, are humans too, and humans have done sh*t like this for centuries. "You" Americans had quite a nice spell of burning people alive yourselves.
> 
> **edited by GG...please keep the bashing off the site.


^I agree. Though I think it is terrible, europe used to burn accused witches on stakes. I also beleive they used to throw "witches" over cliffs to see if they would fly.

Like I said I deffinitly don't agree with the vid but if their actions make them savages it is very easy to argue that humans as a whole are savages.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I kind of agree with Lahey. If there was a video posted of some lunatic marines going on a killing spree, a lot of members would be like "I understand". Ohhh lawdzzzz. Danny Tanner you did it again. Danny Tanner will you ever shut the f*ck up about the US Military your like a broken record, if that broken record had a beard and a 4 foot tall turban carrying a Rocket Launcher! Nobody cares about those damn Iraqis. Dumbass f*cking troll.

Free Africa and NELSON MANDELA.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Those pieces of sh*t are lucky my finger isn't on any red buttons right now. I'd wipe that entire village off the face of the earth and smile while I did it. Never thought I'd say this but thank God for AIDs....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So I watched about 10 seconds of that video....and if people really think that the human race is not full of savages they are living in a dream world. This is not a race or nationality problem....we are one of very few species on this earth that kill for pleasure. Our history on this earth is full of examples that show as a species....we are more brutal then any other species that has ever populated the earth. This video is just presents a small piece of the atrocities that happen every day on every continent on this planet.

It makes me sick to my stomach....and I cant imagine what must be going on in the minds of the individuals involved....but unfortunately this is not an isolated incident for our deplorable species.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dannyboy, i understand you've been to africa...with that said, i'd like for you to give yourself a huge pat on the back and get over it. africa IS fucked up beyond compare. the subsaharan continent is hundreds of years behind the rest of the world evolution-wise. people used to sh*t in concrete troughs or little holes in the ground, civilization evolved that into a toilet bowl. people used to use rocks to write on walls, now we have pens. if you think africa is just like the rest of the world, you might need to travel there again. where else are people being burned in a pit, while simultaneously being smashed with sticks? where in the world? people have done fucked up sh*t for the history of the human species, but as fucked up as we as a whole still are, there aren't many places left in the world that still practice this fine tradition.

and really? thank god for aids? come on dude...that's fucked up.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

They deserve every disease and drought they get IMO


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> They deserve every disease and drought they get IMO


Who Africans? Or the members of this certain burning witches cult? Answer please sir.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> members of this certain burning witches cult


Come on danny what kind of question is that


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Knowing you, you would probably think all Africans deserve death from the actions of the few. Just keeping you in line American. Your free to go this time.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thank you very kind sir, I'sa be'a goin


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey stop right there? What did you say? What was that line about you agree with civilian murder! HEY HEY HEY! YOU COME BACK HERE!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

what made look this sh*t up Trigga?

siting around burning one down and decided to Google "how to burn people" ...Who does that besides Trigga?

Oh I almost forgot burning people is wrong no matter what unless it's a witch or a zombie....even DannyBoy has to agree with the witch/zombie burning thing!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

For the record DannyBoy, I would also like to see all Vampires, Werewolves and that god damn Boogieman burned.

It's not often you get to compile a list of living thing you'd like the see burned alive, take advantage people.

***Edit almost forgot Werewolves****


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> dannyboy, i understand you've been to africa...with that said, i'd like for you to give yourself a huge pat on the back and get over it. africa IS fucked up beyond compare. the subsaharan continent is hundreds of years behind the rest of the world evolution-wise. people used to sh*t in concrete troughs or little holes in the ground, civilization evolved that into a toilet bowl. people used to use rocks to write on walls, now we have pens. if you think africa is just like the rest of the world, you might need to travel there again. where else are people being burned in a pit, while simultaneously being smashed with sticks? where in the world? people have done fucked up sh*t for the history of the human species, but as fucked up as we as a whole still are, there aren't many places left in the world that still practice this fine tradition.
> 
> and really? thank god for aids? come on dude...that's fucked up.


How does the advancement of society even matter? Advanced societies have well organized genocides. The holocaust was a genocide by the once modern world that killed millions. Did being part of the modern world stop Germany from trying to wipe out "inferior" races? No, being part of the modernized world allowed them to more effectivly kill. A societies level of advancement does not make them any more or less prone to cruelty. In the end any society can be barbaric to differnt degrees depending on their resources. I highly doubt there have been any mass murders in third world countries that can even compare to what (throughout history) the "developed" countries have done.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The video is not showing .... Did someone take it down?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ its showing for me, i just watched it again and its f*cking disturbing.
are you telling me not a single family member or friend stepped in?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> dannyboy, i understand you've been to africa...with that said, i'd like for you to give yourself a huge pat on the back and get over it. africa IS fucked up beyond compare. the subsaharan continent is hundreds of years behind the rest of the world evolution-wise. people used to sh*t in concrete troughs or little holes in the ground, civilization evolved that into a toilet bowl. people used to use rocks to write on walls, now we have pens. if you think africa is just like the rest of the world, you might need to travel there again. where else are people being burned in a pit, while simultaneously being smashed with sticks? where in the world? people have done fucked up sh*t for the history of the human species, but as fucked up as we as a whole still are, there aren't many places left in the world that still practice this fine tradition.
> 
> and really? thank god for aids? come on dude...that's fucked up.


How does the advancement of society even matter? Advanced societies have well organized genocides. The holocaust was a genocide by the once modern world that killed millions. Did being part of the modern world stop Germany from trying to wipe out "inferior" races? No, being part of the modernized world allowed them to more effectivly kill. A societies level of advancement does not make them any more or less prone to cruelty. In the end any society can be barbaric to differnt degrees depending on their resources. I highly doubt there have been any mass murders in third world countries that can even compare to what (throughout history) the "developed" countries have done.
[/quote]

right, hitler did terrible things against a certain type of people just because of their religion/race. the rest of the world bombed the living sh*t out of them and stopped that bullshit. that was considered a bad thing to do...in africa, burning people in pits is part of the norm. just something that happens...we corrected ourselves following WWII, and we didn't allow it to continue. doesn't seem to me that anybody is spearheading the fight against public burnings in africa for suspected voodoo witchcraft.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> dannyboy, i understand you've been to africa...with that said, i'd like for you to give yourself a huge pat on the back and get over it. africa IS fucked up beyond compare. the subsaharan continent is hundreds of years behind the rest of the world evolution-wise. people used to sh*t in concrete troughs or little holes in the ground, civilization evolved that into a toilet bowl. people used to use rocks to write on walls, now we have pens. if you think africa is just like the rest of the world, you might need to travel there again. where else are people being burned in a pit, while simultaneously being smashed with sticks? where in the world? people have done fucked up sh*t for the history of the human species, but as fucked up as we as a whole still are, there aren't many places left in the world that still practice this fine tradition.
> 
> and really? thank god for aids? come on dude...that's fucked up.


r1der, I didnt reealize the technological advancement of a society related somehow to the morality of the people.

Personally, a video of 10 africans burning does not make me think africans are savges more than a video of 6 million jews would make me think europeans are savages. We live amongst animals, we are animals, this isn't an afican thing, they just happen to do it in ways that we think are so much worse than what we oursaelves would do. ive had a few but I still think my point has been made.

Honestly, do you think people being burned in a pit on a small scale is worse than "humane" murder on a massive scale like we see in the west? I mean for fucks sake, the Virgina shooter killed more people then the "village of unevovled africans" in this video.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> right, hitler did terrible things against a certain type of people just because of their religion/race. the rest of the world bombed the living sh*t out of them and stopped that bullshit. that was considered a bad thing to do...in africa, burning people in pits is part of the norm. just something that happens...we corrected ourselves following WWII, and we didn't allow it to continue. doesn't seem to me that anybody is spearheading the fight against public burnings in africa for suspected voodoo witchcraft.


For hitler there was outside intervention to stop him. If other countries did not step in he would of continued. Im sure if germany won ww2 he would of been a hero. In africa there are little people who intervine.
A agree with the underlined section as they probably won't stop these witch burnings just like hitler wouldn't stop the genocide unless he was forced to.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

to pull a trigger is a snapshot in time, a split second bang, and somebody is dead. it takes a very detached person to sit there and burn somebody to death. the stench of a burning body, somebody who's still alive that you have to watch die...i had a friend in highschool who was from kenya, he was 10 years old when rebels raided his village. his father put him in the rafters of his house. when they got to his family, they shot his father in the head right in front of him. then they raped his mother and sister and beat their heads in with rocks. i obviously couldn't believe the sh*t this kid was telling me, but he spoke as if this kind of sh*t happened all the time, even saying that the "rebels" would come around often to rape the women. just this time they killed his family.

the virginia tech shooter had mental issues. these people in africa do this as a normal part of life. yes, people are burned alive and stoned to death...they accept that, and move on. in the civilized world, those actions dont go without penalty.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> to pull a trigger is a snapshot in time, a split second bang, and somebody is dead. it takes a very detached person to sit there and burn somebody to death. the stench of a burning body, somebody who's still alive that you have to watch die...i had a friend in highschool who was from kenya, he was 10 years old when rebels raided his village. his father put him in the rafters of his house. when they got to his family, they shot his father in the head right in front of him. then they raped his mother and sister and beat their heads in with rocks. i obviously couldn't believe the sh*t this kid was telling me, but he spoke as if this kind of sh*t happened all the time, even saying that the "rebels" would come around often to rape the women. just this time they killed his family.
> 
> the virginia tech shooter had mental issues. these people in africa do this as a normal part of life. yes, people are burned alive and stoned to death...they accept that, and move on. in the civilized world, those actions dont go without penalty.


Where do they do this as a normal part of life? Or are you just assuming this?

Horrible things happen in Africa because there is no stability, but there genes are the same as yours.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

O my god i just saw that and have to say this worlds fuked up! One of the dude was just sitting there inflamed with smoke everywhere coming from him, theres no way he wasnt in shock


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

something you have to grasp is that morality is fluid. it changes based on social structure. social "norms". what is normal? morality is a product of the human mind. it's a side effect of humans undeniable evolutionary tendency towards empathy. humans have been committing atrocities since the beginning of time, and society has always either defended before they decried them. what was once "normal" in the west, or in europe, or anywhere else for that matter, has evolved into something that is no longer an acceptable action. with the world, especially in the past century, societies are more connected than at any other time in history. i can be in england in 7 hours, vs. just 600 years ago, when it would've taken months and months, and many would tell me im going to fall off the edge of the ocean.

dannyboy, technology has a clear link with morality. the more we know about how things work, the more we realize the effects of what we do. empathy no doubt plays a major role in the development of new technologies. for instance, it was once normal to perform late term abortions...now due to enhanced technologies which can expedite the process, abortions can, and most often are, performed quite rapidly after conception. there are many examples...another is the death penalty itself. look at the technology in todays executions in our society. it's without a doubt the most "ethical" (according to society) way to execute somebody in the history of the world. but who knows, potentially years down the road, a new technology will arise and eclipse the lethal injection as something even more ethical. of course that all depends how you define "ethical", but that's my point. morality is subject to time and place when you boil it all down. time and place, 1940's germany, bad guy kills lots of people. 2012, people are burned to death suspected of witchcraft in africa. the western world got over the whole witch thing back in the 1600's. africa has been isolated from the world in that, they still practice these "barbaric" forms of execution and other societally accepted acts. over there, im sure it's just another day, which is my point...when i said "fucked up beyond compare" i was saying that there's no society that compares to africa on earth. they have not advanced as the rest of the world has in any respect. im not trying to sh*t on africa, im making an observation about a society based on the information that is available to me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

r1dermon cliff notes please


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon I simply disagree with you. Personally, I see no difference between the people in that video and the virginia shooter, nor do I think that "blacks" in Africa are less evolved or less capable of civilization like some in this thread have mentioned


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This is crazy ass old, probably around five or so years at least!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

For the record, I've seen more disturbing videos from Bosnia, them white folk in europe sure are underevolved apes! White people are so uncivilized!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

10pointers said:


> r1dermon I simply disagree with you. Personally, I see no difference between the people in that video and the virginia shooter, nor do I think that "blacks" in Africa are less evolved or less capable of civilization like some in this thread have mentioned


why do you emphasize "blacks", as if to say that somebody is being racist.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Everybody settle down with the raciest comments!! If this had anything to do with the fact that they are Africans, don't you think the Africans in America would be acting savage also?????

I think it just has to do with your location and your culture. They think it's normal because it's part of their culture. Humans have no rights in their culture and until someone or something intervenes it will stay this way. Every culture has its set of "acceptable" things that others would consider savage.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy sh*t...holy motherfucking sh*t...i think i agree with uncle jesse...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think this thread has run it's course anyway!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

RnR over reacted and begs your forgiveness. Carry on you heathens. I can't believe you view this filth... Think I'm going to be sick


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks RnR...not so much the video, but the actual discussion was/is pretty damn interesting...at least for me anyway. sh*t i've been thinking about how technology affects societies accepted definition of morality all damn day. haha.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> something you have to grasp is that morality is fluid. it changes based on social structure. social "norms". what is normal? morality is a product of the human mind. it's a side effect of humans undeniable evolutionary tendency towards empathy.


I agree but I don't. Morality is fluid yes, but that's because it is a learned trait and not because of any "evolutionary tendancy towards empathy". We think burning people alive is horrible because we've been taught that it's horrible, not because of something in our DNA.
Ever read "Starship Troopers" by Robert Heinlen? Not as entertaining as the movie but there's a discussion on this subject and the phrase "Juvinile Delinquent" in there that blew my f*cking mind the first time I read it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

by evolution, im not speaking solely in the context of darwinism. im saying perhaps more metaphorically that we as humans evolve our emotions towards morality based on what is percieved to be bad, or acceptable based on a societal norm. i think we're on the same page as far as that go's, we just said it in different ways.

i agree, it can't be in our DNA, since morality is perpetually fluid and ever changing, the concept of right and wrong therefore is also. if the human mind conceptualized something as being horrible due to a distinctness in our DNA, these types of "horrible" things would absolutely not exist. i think overall we're on the same page.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

While we're on the subject....Unganda's President apparently just threatened to to eat the guy running against him...








Idea for campaign slogan: "Yes We Cannabalism!"
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41780714/ns/world_news-africa/


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So is there a story attached to this vid cause everyones comments are just speculation as to why that was happening.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> by evolution, im not speaking solely in the context of darwinism. im saying perhaps more metaphorically that we as humans evolve our emotions towards morality based on what is percieved to be bad, or acceptable based on a societal norm. i think we're on the same page as far as that go's, we just said it in different ways.
> 
> i agree, it can't be in our DNA, since morality is perpetually fluid and ever changing, the concept of right and wrong therefore is also. if the human mind conceptualized something as being horrible due to a distinctness in our DNA, these types of "horrible" things would absolutely not exist. i think overall we're on the same page.


I don't think it's in DNA or that it's a learned response, I think it's an atavism or an example of collective unconscious. One of the earliest feelings,not emotions, not opinions but feelings is fear and particularly fear of others. It makes sense on an evolutionary level to be afraid when helpless. The first security we feel is in the arms of our "tribe" (mother, father etc) so that translates to a fear of others. In the more advanced countries that feeling is sublimated or subjugated by a loyalty to a larger concept, essentially civilization as we recognize it, as opposed to those more primitive cultures still living on the tribal level that enforces an Us vs. Them mentality.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

great post bawb.









actually nevermind. epic post is epic.

by contrast, i suppose the possibility exists that as humans mature, they become more comfortable with their society, and acceptable norms of their society. the cause of that, whether it be a natural instinct towards fear of others, i guess the jury is out on.

goddamn bawb, do you teach sociology? haha. without slobbering too much, i have to say that's one of the best posts i've seen on this forum. you mindfucked me...my mind is blown.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> So is there a story attached to this vid cause everyones comments are just speculation as to why that was happening.


they were suspected of being witches.. their is a little background info on the actual video page


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

is there something wrong with me that i watched this vid n i didnt feel anything???? My only thoughts were....Why the fukk is he jus sitting in the fire n not trying to move and If they trying to burn ppl alive they should make a bigger fire.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

meh not really theres worst stuff going on in the world, this just got caught on camera


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Trigga said:


> meh not really theres worst stuff going on in the world, this just got caught on camera


Like what?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

do you not get cnn in thunder bay? look at egypt, iran, north korea

not to mention the many ghettos of our neighbour to the south


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

like others have said, you better be able to catch me or knock me unconscious because there's no way i'm just going to be thrown into a fire.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Disgusting. I cant believe I watched more then I did of that. Honestly I feel sick now. Goes to show what happens in a 3rd world country when there is little government, law enforcement and major lack of schooling.

Sad. Just seeing that person sitting in the fire and the people standing around watching and hitting them with sticks.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> like others have said, you better be able to catch me or knock me unconscious because there's no way i'm just going to be thrown into a fire.


Yeah but your not a zombie...Clearly the one that just sat still is in fact a zombie, thats exactly what they do when you light one on fire!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i read the whole thread,but i had no intentions on watching the video.somehting id rather not see,sounds like.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I watched that on my droids tiny ass screen and the first think that came to mind was that fire is far to hot to cook that critter just right. Then I zoomed in to see if anyone was toting around some garlic and noticed what tupac's ghost was doing to the other dead rappers. Those people need Jesus. Not the dark ages Catholic Jesus either cuz he would be screaming burn the flock too. They need a modern catholic priest there with holy water, tons of it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Trigga said:


> do you not get cnn in thunder bay? look at egypt, iran, north korea
> 
> not to mention the many ghettos of our neighbour to the south


Deaths are a lot quicker then this. At least if you get bombed, shot or stabbed its usually over within a few seconds. Not a lot of time spent burning like this.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

so your telling me other than in this video or in africa.. torture is non existant? have you ever heard of being stoned to death? a lot more painful than being burnt

after your body really starts to burn like the guy just sitting there you enter shock and dont feel sh*t


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Trigga said:


> so your telling me other than in this video or in africa.. torture is non existant? have you ever heard of being stoned to death? a lot more painful than being burnt
> 
> after your body really starts to burn like the guy just sitting there *you enter shock and dont feel sh*t*


That is very wrong. You want to test that theory?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah really trigga, how many times have you been burned to death? i was a cook for 7 years and i got a bad burn on my hand, that was the worst f*cking pain ever, worse than actually breaking my hand. and of course, i've cut myself right down to the bone. by FAR the worst pain is a burn. hands down, no contest.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Stonings don't happen often anymore. And when they do there is big news storys about them. Africa has probly the worst situations when it comes to savage lifestyles. Its not only being convicted of being a witch that will get you killed.

Im not saying stoning, bombings, and things of that nature arn't bad. But I say this is worse because absolutely zero is done about it.

And I have no pitty for "ghettos" they choose the life they lead. If they die cause of it then I hope it was worth it for them.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Stonings don't happen often anymore. And when they do there is big news storys about them. Africa has probly the worst situations when it comes to savage lifestyles. Its not only being convicted of being a witch that will get you killed.
> 
> Im not saying stoning, bombings, and things of that nature arn't bad. But I say this is worse because absolutely zero is done about it.
> 
> And I have no pitty for "ghettos" they choose the life they lead. If they die cause of it then I hope it was worth it for them.


and then they sing about it, you can take the man out the hood, but you can't take the hood out the man. "I was just trying to make some money to feed my daughter" (in reference to slinging CRACK B.I.G). eminem at 8-mile...if there were no ghetto's, there'd be no rap. haha.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stonings are the most common form of execution in saudi arabia


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> Stonings don't happen often anymore. And when they do there is big news storys about them. Africa has probly the worst situations when it comes to savage lifestyles. Its not only being convicted of being a witch that will get you killed.
> 
> Im not saying stoning, bombings, and things of that nature arn't bad. But I say this is worse because absolutely zero is done about it.
> 
> And I have no pitty for "ghettos" they choose the life they lead. If they die cause of it then I hope it was worth it for them.


and then they sing about it, you can take the man out the hood, but you can't take the hood out the man. "I was just trying to make some money to feed my daughter" (in reference to slinging CRACK B.I.G). eminem at 8-mile...if there were no ghetto's, there'd be no rap. haha.
[/quote]

yeah 1 out of a million get lucky enough to sing about it the rest live in squalor their whole lives


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Burn the witches Burn the witches!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> *Stonings don't happen often anymore. And when they do there is big news storys about them.* Africa has probly the worst situations when it comes to savage lifestyles. Its not only being convicted of being a witch that will get you killed.
> 
> Im not saying stoning, bombings, and things of that nature arn't bad. *But I say this is worse because absolutely zero is done about it.*
> 
> And I have no pitty for "ghettos" *they choose the life they lead. If they die cause of it then I hope it was worth it for them.*


 I generally can't be bothered with busting on people, but do you actually *know* anything or do you just type stuff?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i know right.. biggest ignoramus on the site



r1dermon said:


> yeah really trigga, how many times have you been burned to death? i was a cook for 7 years and i got a bad burn on my hand, that was the worst f*cking pain ever, worse than actually breaking my hand. and of course, i've cut myself right down to the bone. by FAR the worst pain is a burn. hands down, no contest.


obviously ive never been burnt to death but its a well known fact that your body enters shock, your nerve endings get singed off and you burn alive until your brain get cooked

it obviously musta hurt like a mothafucka when they initially started burning


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

stoning, burning ppl alive, dropping bombs on women on children with predator drones, cluster bombing, violent tribal behavior (advanced or archaic), genocides- all activities we should move away from as a species.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Stonings don't happen often anymore. And when they do there is big news storys about them. Africa has probly the worst situations when it comes to savage lifestyles. Its not only being convicted of being a witch that will get you killed.
> 
> Im not saying stoning, bombings, and things of that nature arn't bad. But I say this is worse because absolutely zero is done about it.
> 
> And I have no pitty for "ghettos" they choose the life they lead. If they die cause of it then I hope it was worth it for them.


and then they sing about it, you can take the man out the hood, but you can't take the hood out the man. "I was just trying to make some money to feed my daughter" (in reference to slinging CRACK B.I.G). eminem at 8-mile...if there were no ghetto's, there'd be no rap. haha.
[/quote]

yeah 1 out of a million get lucky enough to sing about it the rest live in squalor their whole lives
[/quote]

And then some of those lucky few, even after making enough money to live the rest of their life out of the squalor, go on to commit crimes and go to jail.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

everybody makes mistakes, not easy to live a normal life when you got millions watching your every move


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

wisco_pygo said:


> all activities we should move away from as a species.


It's a quantum leap to move away as a species from what made you a species. It's always easier to use the term "We" but there's no such thing. Humans aren't a collective intelligence and can't work in a single-minded way at anything,we're not wired that way. We are all individuals, so everything to do with more than one person is a consensus, two or more entities working together because their goals happen to meet at certain junctures. Think about it in real world terms. If you enter into an agreement with two other people, don't you want to come out on top? That's human nature, good luck changing that.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ghettos in America are really bad places. Ghettos in Canada are another story. I dont think there is any real Ghetto in Canada. Maybe high crime areas, but these high crime areas are bombarded with so many social programs and benefits from the government that if you still cant achieve you are basically a wannabe or a dumb fagat here in Canada.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

again you too have no idea what your talking about.. if you think a once a week 2 hour meeting is gonna change the way people live your sadly mistaken


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Once a week 2 hour meetings? How about a top notch football stadium, complete with lights and spectator benches smack down in the middle of the "ghetto"? What about the hundreds of college, trade school, univeristy incentives aimed directly at kids at these neighborhoods? What about the top notch community centers buit walking distance from them? What about the Youth employment center, built especially for these kids? What about the FREE breakfast programs offered to these kids at every highschool near a bad neighborhood. I could go on and on. Get you head out of your ass, there are no ghettos in Canada. Maybe public housing complexes, yeah, but those are nothing, absolutely nothing, compared to anything from a real ghetto.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Ghettos in America are really bad places. Ghettos in Canada are another story. I dont think there is any real Ghetto in Canada. Maybe high crime areas, but these high crime areas are bombarded with so many social programs and benefits from the government that if you still cant achieve you are basically a wannabe or a dumb fagat here in Canada.


 I agree with this though any programs are only effective with those that want to help themselves. Sometimes it is very hard to work your way out of poverty but it's not impossible. I just feel no sympathy for those who seem to embrace the ghetto lifestyle and make no effort to improve their futures. Im not talking about a poor family im talking about the dumbasses that would rather join some gang or go commiting crimes then to get a job even if it's minimum wage.

It is certain people in ghettos that keep ghettos as ghettos. I find it discusting how people can vandilize their own cities so that they look filthy. If you want to improve your city you first need to stop messing it up. Gangs, robberies, vandilism, drugs... won't improve your city. Telling cops "I aint sin notin" when an innocent person was killed in a driveby is not going to rid of ghettos of the people that keep them as ghettos. There are ways out but you have to be willing to work hard or accept help.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats the reason they wont legalize drugs...they promote that lifestyle by keeping them illegal. the black market is with the gangs...the more gangs we have, the more tax dollars are justified to fight the "problem", even though the problem is created by dare i say it...over regulation. what gang banger is going to give up thousands of dollars a week slinging crack, shooting heroin and banging nasty whores (who also profit their gang), for an 8 dollar an hour job at petsmart, which literally is all they're qualified to do? even if they do try to get out, they're stuck in the ghetto. apply for public housing because you can't afford an apartment in a decent neighborhood, you're going to be placed right in the middle of the ghetto, right where you already are. SOME people who really f*cking want it, might make it out, but that lifestyle situation is a very hard one to break out of, especially when you've become accustomed to it. the government perpetuates the problem by setting up these areas where "projects" exist. you put a community of underachieving drug addicts who live on the public dole and have no ambition to move forward, and no pride in their community, you put them all together in a 1/2 mile x 1/2 mile block in a couple hundred unit complex...you're obviously going to have problems...

i have a friend who moved here from el salvador, he's a good upstanding immigrant who is working on his citizenship. he pays his bills and he got burned by the whole subprime sh*t and now he's in a 2 family renting. the other side of his house is section 8 housing, along with all the other section 8 housing in the city, he asked me a question one time...he said "why should i pay my bills, and not go on welfare, not take foodstamps and not get WIC and public housing?" he continued "im an immigrant, they'd give it to me in a second...look at me, i drive a 500 dollar beat up nissan maxima, i make around 30k a year to support a family of four minorities, my wife is paid hourly as a bank teller...etc..." he then said "the woman next to me complains to the landlord every day about something new, the curtains are ripped, the floorboards are moldy, the stove doesn't work...something new every single day, it's section 8 housing...you know she went out and bought a brand new volvo? not a cheap one, must be about 25-30k, and she go's out every night, and brings home guys every night...i drive by section 8 housing and there are all brand new cars, hondas, mitsubishi's, dodges, all brand new cars, people who are on welfare, getting public assistance, getting all this for free, why should i work my ass off, for what?"

of course i had absolutely nothing to say to him...because i totally agree! the system in place is f*cking stupid at BEST. it's allowed to be exploited to the fullest, and it's really not even about the money that it costs the average taxpayer...it's about the community that that kind of thing creates. bawb, im sure you've been to lawrence? that's the city in which my friend lives. busting his ass every day to live the american dream. now he tells me he doesn't care what it takes, if he has to take another two jobs, he is going to find an apartment in andover so that his kids dont have to grow up there...he's the exception, not the rule. i worked with another kid, a white kid who thought he was spanish for some reason...always selling drugs, and everybody else was to blame for all his problems...he'll never leave lawrence. our employer provided health insurance which costs 40 dollars every two weeks for a dependent child...you know he told me that he was on masshealth because it was free...our company provided health insurance for a very small price in the grand scheme of things, but homeslice was on masshealth for free to save 80 bucks a month...that's the bullshit.

/end rant. sorry for the diatribe...sometimes it pisses me off though, to think of how fucked up this country is in some ways.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your El Salvador friend should have done a bit more research and moved to Canada.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

honestly..


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Thought I'd just explain the situation, when it says suspected of sorcery, it isn't trying to levitate or doing magic tricks. They dig up freshly buried human corpses to use as ingredients, kidnap and rape children all for their purpose of magic, often done to bring illness on other tribes. They practice sick and demented rituals themselves which is why you see such a gathering of the villagers supporting the punishment.

Is it right to practice these punishments in the view of modern day human rights? No.

But punishments similar to these are also carried out on child molesters and rapists. These villages often use punishment that fits the crime, and this is what sustains there society.

If the video was labeled as Child Molesters burnt alive I'm sure the response of many on the forum would be different.


----------

